# Mass Youtube to MP3 converter?



## Waffles (Jun 14, 2011)

I need one. I have a ton of songs in my bookmarks, beautiful piano songs I want to put on my iPod, but NO MP3 LINKS TO THEM OR JACK. HNNNG.
So uh... anyone know of any ones that are free and easily let you do a mass download, with good quality? Asking for a lot, tried a few, but none have really been working out for me.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

I always use YouTensils. You can easily make a big list of songs in a queue to download.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I always use YouTensils. You can easily make a big list of songs in a queue to download.


 Hmmm... It's a little confusing, can you help explain it some? I tried to post multiple URLs from my bookmarks thing, but it didn't work out too well...


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2011)

You. 
You make me sad :c


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

It has it's own little tabs, just close those after each song, just try not to close the actual internet tabs.
Just search, click the format, close the tab, repeat.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It has it's own little tabs, just close those after each song, just try not to close the actual internet tabs.
> Just search, click the format, close the tab, repeat.


 Ugh, that's going to be such a pain... I have close to 200+ things I need to do.
Anything else you know of? :/



Aden said:


> You.
> You make me sad :c


 NOT MY FAULT D:
There is no other wayyyyyyyy Because it's not albums or w/e from like the beatles, it's independent piano artists and stuff :c


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 14, 2011)

ever heard of torrent?



Waffles said:


> NOT MY FAULT D:
> There  is no other wayyyyyyyy Because it's not albums or w/e from like the  beatles, it's independent piano artists and stuff :c


nvm


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Ugh, that's going to be such a pain... I have close to 200+ things I need to do.
> Anything else you know of? :/



I think you're making this harder than it's supposed to be. Watch this tutorial, I guess.
[video=youtube;TLXdG2GAg_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLXdG2GAg_A[/video]


----------



## Waffles (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I think you're making this harder than it's supposed to be. Watch this tutorial, I guess.
> [video=youtube;TLXdG2GAg_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLXdG2GAg_A[/video]


 Naw, the thing is I don't want the Video, just the music. And something where I can copy-paste 200 links at once and get them all without having to do them 1 by 1


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Naw, the thing is I don't want the Video, just the music. And something where I can copy-paste 200 links at once and get them all without having to do them 1 by 1


 
You can do the music, just click "Audio (MP3)". As for your second problem, too bad. You will have to obtain patience.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> You can do the music, just click "Audio (MP3)". As for your second problem, too bad. You will have to obtain patience.


 Ugh
That is something I do not have for something like this :/


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Ugh
> That is something I do not have for something like this :/


 
Oh... well then I can't offer you anything else.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter.htm

This one works really well for me. I love DVDVideoSoft.


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2011)

Alstor said:


> http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-to-MP3-Converter.htm
> 
> This one works really well for me. I love DVDVideoSoft.



You and me both, pal. :3

I totally recommend this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 15, 2011)

I use  youtube downloader. It's good for small amounts of vids (that can later be converted into mp3), but not 200+.
Sorry bro, can't help ya more.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 15, 2011)

Easy YouTube Video Downloader for Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 15, 2011)

Caffeine does it for me on Suse 11 <<<------Techie-language for I have no life


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jun 16, 2011)

I use a program I got off a quick google search simply called "YouTube Downloader". It works well and allows you to use only the audio (which is actually how I get alot of my music). It can download and convert more than one thing at a time, but you have to tell it each one individually. Can't just paste a whole bunch of URLs.


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 22, 2011)

Try freemake video converter: http://www.freemake.com/

You can queue up a bunch of youtube links and then download and convert the audio portions of the videos to mp3.
The interface is about as easy as it gets.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

I just use MxTube for this stuff. But it requires iphone jb.

I also use downloadhelper for firefox combined with its sub-extension, downloadconverter.

Works perfectly and quickly, even though it does it in sequence.


----------



## julia.simpson (Aug 18, 2011)

I use melodyquest.com and love it. Great program and only one that works for me after the latest youtube modifications.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.video2mp3.net/

It's not mass, but it does the job.

Also, Any Video Converter, which allows you to do the same thing with things you've recorded into a video that isn't on Youtube.

It's partially mass.

Completely free, just google it.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Aug 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> http://www.video2mp3.net/
> 
> It's not mass, but it does the job.



Video2mp3 even has its own Firefox add-on, which puts direct links to the site so you don't hafta copy and paste the video link over.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 18, 2011)

yay

thread necroing


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Aug 18, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> yay
> 
> thread necroing



I didn't even pay attention to the fact that the last two posts were spam deletions that necro'd the thread. XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

Julia did it


----------



## Takun (Aug 18, 2011)

Back.  Back I say.


----------

